# Cheap cast net.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a little cast net for catching bait. I've got a peir that goes out into SRS about 200' and will be fishing it and the beach. How much would I have to spend on a decent net for catching bait or would I be better off buying some live bait. Or maybe a minnow trap might be a better plan? I'll only be there 4 days and have no use for it after that and have never thrown one.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

For four days, I would probably buy live bait. Unless you want to learn to throw the net for future use.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

MrFish said:


> For four days, I would probably buy live bait. Unless you want to learn to throw the net for future use.


 
I come down there for 4-6 days about every 2 out of 3 years. That's the only time I would have a use for it. Got a pm about catching them with my perch pole and a tini hook. I think I'm going to go that route. Then all I've got to buy is some tini hooks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, after reading a couple articles on pin fish I'm sold on them for trout and flounder in the sound. How would they work in the surf?


----------

